# Homemade Tasso



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

So I had to reach a compromise with the wife. Everytime we cook beans, she wants to put the hamhocks in cheese cloth. "But what about all that meaty goodness that comes with the hamhocks?", I ask, "they're in there for more than just a smokey flavor!"

"But what about the little bits of bone? The grizzle?", she would protest, "I don't want to have to pick around that stuff."

So we reached a compromise by using tasso instead of hamhocks in the beans. If you're not familiar with tasso, it's basically a spicy ham, but made with the butt (i.e. shoulder) as opposed to the hind leg.

This was the first time I tried making it myself, and I thought it turned out pretty good. You can add it to beans, soups, etc. like you would ham or hamhocks. You can also eat it straight with a little mustard and some saltine crackers!

Ingredients:
~5 lbs or so of pork butt, cut into 2-3" diameter strips
1/4c Morton's Tender Quick
2 Tbsp fresh black pepper
1 Tbsp white pepper
1 Tbsp cayenne pepper
4 Tbsp paprika
1 tsp garlic powder
1 tsp onion powder
1 Tbsp brown sugar

Mix the dry ingredients thoroughly, then completely coat each piece of meat. Park the meat in gallon zip lock bags and place in the coldest part of the fridge for 5-7 days (weekend to weekend is what I did).

Place the meat on a smoker at about 190F. Cook for 4-6 hours or until the meat has an internal temperature of 150-155F.

Let cool on a rack. Use what you're going to that day. The rest, roll in wax or butcher paper, then tightly in foil. Put that in a labeled gallon baggy and freeze until you need it!

It's really good, and definitely cheaper than ham.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Looks awesome. Would be good in some red beans and rice.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Yep, that was what we made it for. But having tried it, I see a myriad of other uses, including just eating it straight up! We pan fried some slices for breakfast just the other day, and it was great!

It's hammier than bacon and smokier than ham. We have a lot of recipes that ask for both, such as black eyed peas, so now I see replacing them with this single item!


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

I will be trying this


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

Sounds AMAZING!! Will definitely be trying unless Haute Pursuit brings us some of his when he's done...

Thanks For Sharing and a Greenie Coming Your Way!!


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

HI

Looks very good, I never made Tasso but I sure have used it before. What type wood flavor did you use?

searacer


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks searacer. I used oak, because that was what I had at the time. I don't know that the wood matters too much, it's only a 4-6 hr smoke. So use whatever you have.

I have a Texas style smoker.


----------



## Bigin129 (Nov 29, 2014)

Looks good, I'm gonna make some


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Most of us call it 'buckboard bacon'. We make it all the time here & yes, it's excellent in beans (especially the end pieces).

*Buckboard Bacon*


----------



## Bigin129 (Nov 29, 2014)

I started buckboard bacon, Canadian bacon and Tasso. All 3 are in the refrig.
Will put on the smoker in about 10 days.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

w_r_ranch said:


> Most of us call it 'buckboard bacon'. We make it all the time here & yes, it's excellent in beans (especially the end pieces).
> 
> *Buckboard Bacon*


Very similar, and the buckboard bacon looks great. Tasso is a specific cajun version.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tasso_ham


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

goatchze said:


> Very similar, and the buckboard bacon looks great. Tasso is a specific cajun version.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tasso_ham


Thanks for the clarification, Goat. I was unaware of the difference, thinking that we just called it by different names. I'll give this version a try real soon.


----------

